# shower gel



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Bought this today, sanex sensitive skin shower gel, anybody use it or something similar? Any good?


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

mikeyc_nhfh said:


> Bought this today, sanex sensitive skin shower gel, anybody use it or something similar? Any good?


i use Sanex stuff al lthe time mate, I've started using the above and IMO it's spot on, it doesn't make me itch like all the others used to. I only got mine becuase Tesco had it on offer at £1.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I used that original source mint one on holiday, my only advice would be dont bloody use it on your recently shaved " regions " !


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

Milky said:


> I used that original source mint one on holiday, my only advice would be dont bloody use it on your recently shaved " regions " !


what milky said....


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Xxx black mint by any chance ?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I have got every original source flavour, love the tingle on my nutsack


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

Yeah sanex makes my body smooth.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

H10dst said:


> Xxx black mint by any chance ?


No mate the green one... tea tree and mint is it ?


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2011)

That fvcking mint one makes my balls feels horrible, hate it


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Milky said:


> No mate the green one... tea tree and mint is it ?


Try this bad boy









It's a strong one!! Defo helps wake you up !!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

H10dst said:


> Try this bad boy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No thank you, my sack looks better with skin on it !


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Right behind the foreskin - treat yourself


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Makes me itch like hell


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

my missus has got the sanex one, but i dont use it as i just go for a walk when its raining.

You cant beat lynx :thumb:


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Molton brown black pepper, great stuff.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Sanex zero... Recently bought Imperial lather men purify.... its got sea minerals etc in it and it smells amazing! had plenty of comments from girls... more than when im wearing expensive aftershave......


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

lol how about you try it and find out for yourself what it's like...I mean you've already bought it.

I like original source mint and walnut body scrub atm. Makes your face feel all zingy after you've washed.


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

anabolik said:


> lol how about you try it and find out for yourself what it's like...I mean you've already bought it.
> 
> I like original source mint and walnut body scrub atm. Makes your face feel all zingy after you've washed.


Its alright. Makes the skin nice and smooth


----------



## jay631 (Oct 2, 2010)

I love sanex its the best 

Orignal source Mint and tea tree is a killer on the ball sack !!


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2011)

I get Sanex for free, Mwah Mwah Mwah!!


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

jay631 said:


> I love sanex its the best
> 
> Orignal source Mint and tea tree is a killer on the ball sack !!


Haha it actually feels like someones blowing a hairdryer on your balls don't it, fkin awesome, they must have realised that when they were testing lmao.


----------

